# Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500M 2-Tone



## mjae (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello All,

This is my first Luxury watch and I am very excited to share my experience with you all. This is the two-tone TAG Heuer Aquaracer 500m Ceramic/18k Gold Bezel Calibre 5 with 18k gold two-tone bracelet. Some people compliment it but others just strictly do not like it based on the color. However, this piece is unique and I'm in love with it.

What do all of you watch enthusiasts think about it?


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I love it, it looks great. Personally I think the colours work really well.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I am a tag heuer fan and I like different so its a massive thumbs up from me very nice


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Gold and blue is always a winner on watches.

I don't think that's TAG Heuer's best gold one though. There is a cracking rose gold bezel Aquaracer with the LHS date. There's an even nicer 2000 model with a solid rose gold bezel and slate dial.

Great watch though... congrats.


----------



## mjae (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone! IMO people who do not know watches tend to go for the more contemporary style of fashion provided by guess, Michael Kors, Invicta, etc. There is no real workmanship put into those fashion-based watches. I completely admire the work and engineering behind this watch for its elegant look, beauty, and movement. Those who thought this watch was ugly are friends of mine wearing Invicta and G-Shock. I'm not an expert on watches, but I'm really starting to get into collecting them and learning more about them.

On a side note, my friend has an invicta with automatic, self-winding, movement that replicates a Rolex Oyster. He doesn't care about the craftsmanship or anything about the watch, except it looks like a Rolex that he bought for under $100. Take a look:

Invicta










Rolex Oyster










Invicta Replicating TAG Heuer Aquaracer 500m (the one I just bought).










My main argument is that, yes, Invicta and other fashion brands steal the style of other Luxury brands of watches, but they do not carry the craft, art, history, movement, and elegance as Luxury watches. When I wear my watch it feels rather special to me. Not like an Invicta, but like a Tag Heuer!

Also, Trigger, I agree with your statement. The gold could be a little more darker on this watch which would make it stand out even more; showcasing it beauty!


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Great looking Tag. The Invictas look pretty good as well. For the price, you would not expect the same quality as the Rolex but not everyone can afford Rolex prices.

Even the Tag has quite a bit in common with the Rolex in terms of looks in a diver.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

richy176 said:


> Even the Tag has quite a bit in common with the Rolex in terms of looks in a diver.


Aquaracers take more than a little inspiration from Rolex's subs:










Most diver's take their que from Rolex. Rolex too, very likely, too inspirations from Blancpain's fifty fathoms. The vast majority of dive watches conform to the same design archetypes. There isn't as much diversity or originality in terms of designs as you would find in other watch styles.

On an aside, I think that particular Invicta was trying to be a Rolex rather than a Tag (note the Mercedes hands & Rolex style indices).


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I thought I saw a picture of the 2014 version of the blue dial Rolex (can;t find it now) and it had a graduated blue dial similar to the ones on the seiko monster and baby tuna limited editions from mid 2013. Maybe all the watch designers get ideas from each other but as you say, all divers seem to bear a resemblance to the sub.


----------



## mjae (Jan 15, 2014)

Other opinions on the watch I posted?

I would say 98% of people I ask about this watch tell me that it's ugly. Is it really that bad looking? I also have a Movado 800 Series Chrono and I was told that it looks better than the new Tag Heuer that I posted. Is it true? Tell me what your thoughts are please.


----------



## Lilmax (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice. I never used to like bi metal watches but tastes change as you get older.


----------



## mjae (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Lilmax, I agree that looks and tastes change as we age. I do like the solid black in the Movado that I have. I also have a Wittnauer swiss quartz that is all black. What style of watch would you say looks more elegant and proper stating that they're both divers watches?

I like style and a little bit of flashiness and I'm not sure which style watch stand out over the two. I already have an all black watch that I like a lot and got years out of it, but thought that I would switch it up and go towards a different kind of style with the Tag.


----------



## Lilmax (Jan 18, 2014)

It would have to be the Tag for me. As has already been said it takes it's cue from the Rolex Sub bi metal you can't go wrong.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

The tag is not ugly but comes across as rather blingy - especially compared to the Rolex that it is emulating.

Not sure if it just the difference in the photos but an online search for photos still showed the tag as being shinier. Maybe unfair to compare it with the Rolex though.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

mjae said:


>


Very nice! Did the halo come with it or was that extra?


----------

